# Gildenhomepage programmieren!



## Fearslord (22. Oktober 2007)

also möchte gern ein Gildenseite erstellen mit Forum dkp Rooster etc... nur wie? gibt es irgentwo eine seite mit deutschen tutorials oderein fertig system wie die lansuite???


----------



## MikkeyDee (22. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn du dich mit Webdesign garnicht auskennst, wirds schwer bis unmöglich. Foren Software gibs zu Hauf, DKPs gibt's auch ne Menge Anbieter. WoW Templates findet man inzwischen auch sehr viele. Musst halt mal googlen. Aber wie gesagt, fortgeschrittene Kentnisse in Sachen Web Grafiken und PHP sind absolut Pflicht.
Und komplette Web Lösungen gibs meines Erachtens nur gegen Bezahlung und das ist teuer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (22. Oktober 2007)

hi, 

also kurz Vorweg, ganz ohne Kenntnisse geht nicht. 

1. Du brachst Webspace . Den bekommst Du zB kostenlos bei Funpic.de. 
2. Als Anfänger ist es am besten ein so genanntes CMS "Content-Management-System" zu benutzen.
    Da gibt es z.B PHPkit (was ich persönlich aber Müll finde), PHPNuke, Clansphere oder auch Joomla.   
    Drupal soll noch recht gut sein, nur habe ich damit keine Erfahrung.

    Für PHPkitt und  Clansphere gibt es schon fertige WoW Styles, die recht nett aussehen. Die werden  
    später als Template installiert, was ganz einfach übers Benutzerinterface gemacht wird.  

3. Das ganze dann auf deinem Webspace installieren und fertig. Entsprechende Hilfe bekommst Du in den 
    jeweiligen Bords.

4. Das Forum. Nimmste am besten das von phpBB. Ist recht einfach zu installieren und die Templates werden 
    auf genauso einfache weise wie die von der Hompage eingerichtet. Außerdem findest Du da auch 
    einige WoW Styls für.

So, jetzt viel Spass beim Googeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------
mfg
Grimtom

PS: im Notfall, wenn garnix geht ... schrei einfach mal laut um Hilfe ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2007)

Grimtom schrieb:


> 2. Als Anfänger ist es am besten ein so genanntes CMS "Content-Management-System" zu benutzen.
> Da gibt es z.B PHPkit (was ich persönlich aber Müll finde), PHPNuke, Clansphere oder auch Joomla.
> Drupal soll noch recht gut sein, nur habe ich damit keine Erfahrung.



Aber auch hier sollte man z.B. wissen was eine php.ini ist.


----------



## Grimtom (23. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber auch hier sollte man z.B. wissen was eine php.ini ist.



Wenn man das weiss, iss es nie von Nachteil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man aber mit dem "Standart Design" bzw mit dem Template zufrieden ist, so wie es ist. Muss man an diesen Dateien auch nichts ändern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


--------------
mfg 
Grimtom


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2007)

Muss man bei Joomla & Php5 aber.


----------



## Pomela (23. Oktober 2007)

ohne Garantie und eigene Benutzung, aber google hat geholfen...

http://www.wow-pve.de/
http://www.gilden-wow.de/


----------



## Fearslord (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mich entschieden und werde eine Gildenseite erstellen mit folgende Komponenten enthält.: phpbb Forum, EQDKP Plus und phpRaid. Wenn es unter Euch jemanden gibt der mir helfen will weil er programmieren kann oder schon Erfahrung mit diesen Systemen gesammelt hat, oder einfach nur interesse hat zu wissen wie sowas funktioniert der kann sich bei mir Melden. Dank Chimasaw haben wir einen eigenen Web- und TeamSpeak Server mit ausreihend Speicher. Ursprünglich wurden diese Server für unser LAN-Party Projekt genutzt. http://www.eastgate-lan.de

Ich hab den Wunsch das unsere Gilde einmal richtig groß wird und jeder von Euch seinen Festplatz bei uns bekommt.

So das wars ersteinmal

MFG Fearslord alias Havarie fragt nicht woher ich diesen Spitznamen habe

ps.: ich wer ein theasrd aufmachen ähnlich einem Tagebuch tutorial damit andere auchmalsehen wie sowas funzt ^^ wird bestimmt geil.


----------



## Grimtom (25. Oktober 2007)

Fearslord schrieb:


> Ich hab mich entschieden und werde eine Gildenseite erstellen mit folgende Komponenten enthält.: phpbb Forum, EQDKP Plus und phpRaid. Wenn es unter Euch jemanden gibt der mir helfen will weil er programmieren kann oder schon Erfahrung mit diesen Systemen gesammelt hat, oder einfach nur interesse hat zu wissen wie sowas funktioniert der kann sich bei mir Melden. Dank Chimasaw haben wir einen eigenen Web- und TeamSpeak Server mit ausreihend Speicher. Ursprünglich wurden diese Server für unser LAN-Party Projekt genutzt. http://www.eastgate-lan.de
> 
> Ich hab den Wunsch das unsere Gilde einmal richtig groß wird und jeder von Euch seinen Festplatz bei uns bekommt.
> 
> ...



leider spiele ich dieses wow nich mehr, daher auch der festpatz in gilde nich von interesse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

